# Had to check out each other's whips



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

liking the color of the one on the left


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

im jealous, the chrome strip on red cars really make them look high class, while on my white cruze it looks like junk


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Let me just say, his exhaust work is awesome. It caused one girl to turn her head in our short ride!


Yeah and almost get pulled over too lol.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Yeah and almost get pulled over too lol.


This is true. It would have been interesting to see what he would have said, but I'm glad it didn't go down.

Here's a shot for all the Victory Red lovers out there:


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Pulled over for what?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Pulled over for what?


He may or may not have gotten on it a little on the office park type road we were on... We weren't sure if he saw us on there or not, but I don't think so. We got into stop and go traffic on the road where he was following though, and another car turned down one of the side roads, like a residential street. There was a "No Thru Traffic" sign on that street, so I suspect that's why the cop decided to go follow him.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


>


It may be an optical illusion but it appears the 1LT sits slightly lower than the LTZ.

I parked my 1LT RS next to an ECO automatic and an LTZ both those cars mirrors appeared higher than mine. I did not bust out the tape measure or anything but the 1LT seemed a few inches lower.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> It may be an optical illusion but it appears the 1LT sits slightly lower than the LTZ.
> 
> I parked my 1LT RS next to an ECO automatic and an LTZ both those cars mirrors appeared higher than mine. I did not bust out the tape measure or anything but the 1LT seemed a few inches lower.


Too **** funny because I've always visually recognized the same thing about the 1LTs. Maybe its the difference in tire size? 

As well, in these pics, Jon's LTZ seemingly looks more filled-out and appears to have a stronger looking stance than J-noobs' 1LT (no offense to you or your car J-noobs-just a visual observation). Im guessing it's all due to the ltz rims/tires and the look/stance they provide to the car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> It may be an optical illusion but it appears the 1LT sits slightly lower than the LTZ.
> 
> I parked my 1LT RS next to an ECO automatic and an LTZ both those cars mirrors appeared higher than mine. I did not bust out the tape measure or anything but the 1LT seemed a few inches lower.


Yep, he's got lowering springs on it, so it's definitely sitting lower. I think the stance looks awesome!



Starks8 said:


> As well, in these pics, Jon's LTZ seemingly looks more filled-out and appears to have a stronger looking stance than J-noobs' 1LT (no offense to you or your car J-noobs-just a visual observation). Im guessing it's all due to the ltz rims/tires and the look/stance they provide to the car.


These rims just work so well on this car! I just wish they had a chrome/polished version.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> These rims just work so well on this car! I just wish they had a chrome/polished version.


I know you can get the 17" rims that come on the 2012/2013 2LT Cruzes in chrome.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I know you can get the 17" rims that come on the 2012/2013 2LT Cruzes in chrome.


But that's not the **** sexy 18"! I'd go with a polished Eco wheel over the 2LT any day, even though I don't think the 2LT is that bad. I do like the looks of the Eco wheel.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> But that's not the **** sexy 18"! I'd go with a polished Eco wheel over the 2LT any day, even though I don't think the 2LT is that bad. I do like the looks of the Eco wheel.


lol, yeah their def not the 18's. I'm sure there are wheel shops out there that could make the 18's chrome for you if you wanted. I personally like the current 2LT rims over the ECO rims. Not a big fan of the Eco rims personally but i would be interested in seeing what they would look like on a cruze with the RS package.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I personally like the current 2LT rims over the ECO rims. Not a big fan of the Eco rims personally but i would be interested in seeing what they would look like on a cruze with the RS package.


I did a photo shop of my car and I think the RS package(at least in my color) would look great with eco wheels. The best looking cruze rolling down the road at any speed to me is the ECO, those rims look great moving, very distinctive.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im surprised that as much as everyone claims they love these wheels that no one has yet to buy a set and put them on there Cruze RS. These rims are relatively cheap on different sites that do refurbished wheels or even on ebay.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I have H&R lowering springs installed lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm really feel'n the black inner lip of the bumper. I just might have to see what that looks on my Cruze.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No smurfettes in bikini's ah man and on a nice sunny day to ...the cruzens do look Good though 



Be cool stay cozy and best wishes


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't stand the Eco wheels. I actually parked next to an Eco the other day and then asked my girlfriend and a friend with us which car they liked better. 

"Yours."
"Why?"
"I hate those wheels. Pretty color though" (it was Atlantis blue). 

Man I do love the Victory Red though. That's the one I wanted, but it was gone the next day. That, and it was impossible to find a manual within 250 miles in a 1LT. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> No smurfettes in bikini's ah man and on a nice sunny day to ...the cruzens do look Good though
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool stay cozy and best wishes


No, all we saw were jogging smurfettes in non-transparent yoga pants.

We met in a parking lot for a restaurant but that's also shared with an office building. I got there sooner than I expected, and let's just say, there was lots of eye candy strutting out of that building since it was a little after 5:00.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MjC said:


> im jealous, the chrome strip on red cars really make them look high class, while on my white cruze it looks like junk


Black plasti-dip the chrome. The problem with chrome on white and silver cars is that it doesn't stand out.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm the opposite. The Eco wheels are the only ones I really like. LTZ wheels aren't bad. The 2013 2LT wheels aren't bad either.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to have the 18" LTZ ones but I think I'm just gonna get aftermarket ones http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are nice rims.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah just really expensive


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I'd like to have the 18" LTZ ones but I think I'm just gonna get aftermarket ones Axis Xcite Black w/Red Accent
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They look great in the pictures, but IMO they're a bit too "open" for our cars. They would look better in an 18" or 19".


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They look great in the pictures, but IMO they're a bit too "open" for our cars. They would look better in an 18" or 19".


I agree but they only offer a 17 :/


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

May just have to cut a coil off each of the lowering springs to make it look right with those rims 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> May just have to cut a cool off each of the lowering springs to make it look right with those rims
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


IMO, these would look simply awesome on a lowered Cruze, on 235/45/18 tires. They aren't as open as the ones you posted, and are cheaper to boot. 

ANDROS Spec D Matte Silver Painted










They come in black as well.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I like those but I see them on way to many Neon SRT-4's (aka skittles)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I like those but I see them on way to many Neon SRT-4's (aka skittles)
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Similar, but not identical. 










C5 Corvette Z06s also have that general style rim.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah they look almost exactly the same lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> C5 Corvette Z06s also have that general style rim.


The ones you linked to look quite similar to the '08-'12 Malibu LTZ rim too. That one I really like.

We also had a sample come in the office today for a new program that looks similar to it. It's a popular style with many slight variations.


----------

